# How effective are grit guards?



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

As the title asks, how effective are grit guards? and do you recommend one?

:detailer::newbie:


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

id say there worth it... having one is better than not having one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

imo, they aren't..
if the car is foamed and rinsed thoroughly enough, there should'nt be any real 'dirt' left on the car, anything in the bucket stays at the bottom thanks to gravity. simply rinse your sponge or washmitt out in the top 1/3 of the rinse bucket..


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd imagine they are effective as they stop the mit/sponge touching the bottom of the bucket. I use one in the rinse bucket, just because I always have if that makes sense lol  I don't think you have to use one - as long as you don't touch the bottom of the bucket with you mit/sponge.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> imo, they aren't..
> if the car is foamed and rinsed thoroughly enough, there should'nt be any real 'dirt' left on the car, anything in the bucket stays at the bottom thanks to gravity. simply rinse your sponge or washmitt out in the top 1/3 of the rinse bucket..


This for me. Just make sure the bucket is nice and deep and deeply filled.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

My thoughts from a recent thread :



?? said:


> Or you could just buy 2 buckets and forget the grit guards total waste of money





WD Pro said:


> I disagree - but each to their own





?? said:


> As you say each to there own but i know of 3 big detailing company's that don't use them. And to me i don't see the point 2 buckets work fine:thumb:





WD Pro said:


> I think they become more important if you don't have a pressure washer to blast most of the crap of first, most detailing companies will
> 
> Having a black car, every little helps ...  They don't cost much and last a long time
> 
> WD


WD :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the design and the blades help to stop the dirt shifting back up the bucket via turbulence? I have the Autobrite buckets with guard but each to their own. I prefer them personally and like the sturdy labelled buckets


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Dirt and grit fall to the bottom of the bucket. Where's the 'guard'? At the bottom of the bucket.....

So many times, I've also seen folk blindly stuff their mitt onto the guard, slosh it about then back into the soap and onto the car, hoping the guard will do its work. 

Safer option is to just look at the face of the mitt instead and see if it's dirty and use your free hand to make sure it's clean. 

In my view, they're useless.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm so stupid I colour code mine.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Again :wall: :wall: they're a complete waste of money, *any* agitation in the bucket will bring dirt back into suspension unless the grit guard is a one way system. I put my mitt into the bucket horizontally and just below the surface and rub it through with my fingers to make sure it's clean.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> I'm so stupid I colour code mine.


I colour coded mine to my car (purple) and then changed my car :lol:

WD


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

WD Pro said:


> I colour coded mine to my car (purple) and then changed my car :lol:
> 
> WD


There useless now then ! You will have to sell them.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

I only had one (for the rinse) and I will be keeping it 

Besides, purple grit guards are retro, rare and cool - everyone wants one ... :lol:

WD


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, they aren't going to do any harm so with that in mind why not personally I think once the dirt settles they do stop it being "washed" back upwards. Plus, if you o a few cars in one go it A) will keep your MIT away from build up as there will be some regardless of how good your pre wash was. And B) gives you somewhere safe to sit your MIT or sponge whilst doing other things. Can't do that in a bucket without a guard. Yes you can store it elsewhere but I prefer to be able to just throw it in the bucket without fear


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Well, they aren't going to do any harm so with that in mind why not personally I think once the dirt settles they do stop it being "washed" back upwards. Plus, if you o a few cars in one go it A) will keep your MIT away from build up as there will be some regardless of how good your pre wash was. And B) gives you somewhere safe to sit your MIT or sponge whilst doing other things. Can't do that in a bucket without a guard. Yes you can store it elsewhere but I prefer to be able to just throw it in the bucket without fear


:thumb:

Best answer I've read to this age old question.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Another use for mine :










From my mitt washing thread 

WD


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

They are not essential by any means but really do help clean any grit from your mitt/sponge. 

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Again :wall: :wall: they're a complete waste of money, *any* agitation in the bucket will bring dirt back into suspension unless the grit guard is a one way system. I put my mitt into the bucket horizontally and just below the surface and rub it through with my fingers to make sure it's clean.


Thank the lord I'm not alone thinking this! Grit will sink and if the water in the bucket is energized the grit will once again be mobile and free to be picked up by a mitt/ sponge/ whatever. The 'guard' does nothing to stop this, it can't because if the grit falls through the the guard then in can be brought back through VIA turbulence. Fair play I'm new to detailing world but Im not new to water. Steady dipping of sponge in top of buckets & plenty of water changes if needed is only way to avoid picking up grit from your buckets.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Again :wall: :wall: they're a complete waste of money, *any* agitation in the bucket will bring dirt back into suspension unless the grit guard is a one way system. I put my mitt into the bucket horizontally and just below the surface and rub it through with my fingers to make sure it's clean.


Sorry buddy,

TBH I think that this one is purely down to personal preference, however I don't think it is fair to say that 'any agitation' will bring the dirt back in to suspension. The system in my bucket has broad blades below the surface of the guard designed to stop the whirl effect in the bottom portion, this minimises the possibility of lighter contaminants being bought back into the main rinse portion. Furthermore, I think it is important to remember that this is a 'grit' guard, its the grit which will cause damage, and in fact is the heaviest of the contaminants. From my experience the grit would require very heavy agitation, well beyond normal washing to raise it from the base of the bucket, even for a moment....

The truth of the matter on this one is that either option is effective, and its down to personal choice, I think if you have to clean a very dirty car, then the grit guard is essential, if the car is cleaned often then its up to you


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

The truth of the matter is, if your car was 'very dirty' you would pre wash/snowfoam/rinse (take your pick) before you would even touch the paintwork. If done correctly, there shouldn't be any grit left on the paintwork anyway.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

trv8 said:


> The truth of the matter is, if your car was 'very dirty' you would pre wash/snowfoam/rinse (take your pick) before you would even touch the paintwork. If done correctly, there shouldn't be any grit left on the paintwork anyway.


I do agree, but can only speak from personal experience, I always foam my cars before 2bm washing, and still find some grit in the bottom of the bucket...on my cars this is minimal, however I cleaned a friends Audi a week ago, and this rarely sees a bucket of soapy water :lol:, in this case despite a generous foam and dwell, I still ended up with potentially harmful grit in the bottom of the bucket.

As I said *this is a matter for personal choice*, however why not use a guard, and employ a cautious method of washing out the mitt in the top part of the water? At the end of the day the guard does no harm, and used in combination with a safe method can only assist. :thumb:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

trv8 said:


> The truth of the matter is, if your car was 'very dirty' you would pre wash/snowfoam/rinse (take your pick) before you would even touch the paintwork. If done correctly, there shouldn't be any grit left on the paintwork anyway.


So you're saying that a pre-wash, snowfoam, rinse will remove 100% of dirt from a car.

Oh dear...

Back to the OP, i Don't have guards currently but i will be buying some soon, as i'm a clumsy **** and my mit often slips out of my hands in the bucket and drops to bottom.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad this topic was bought up as I was considering weather to buy the grit guards. I hear a lot of guys use them on here so surely they must help? My only concern is a wash mitt/sponge would stay at the top anyhow and as for pushing it into the water each time surely you would just avoid going all the way down the buttom?

I am stuck between two minds now, are they really worth the money?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

don't see the point, or need for them.

I only use the very top of the wash/rinse water, never put my wash media anywhere near the bottom...

when I leave them in the buckets, guess what - they FLOAT....



there is a lot of BS in detailing, and I'm sure I have been caught by some, but fancy dancy water holders and 'special' guards are about the biggest load of rubbish I can see...

:thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> So you're saying that a pre-wash, snowfoam, rinse will remove 100% of dirt from a car.
> 
> Oh dear...


Oh deary me
Who mentioned removing 100% of dirt from a car .

Correct pre-washing techniques will remove heavy soiling from paintwork in readiness for the next stage of washing by hand.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

They works for me, in the rinse bucket there is a huge difference in the color of water from above and bottom the grid line. Scrubbing the mitt onto the grid all the heavy deposit go in the bottom of the bucket. They do exactly what they are designed for.


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

I think that Grit Guards are amazing stuff to prevent (heavy) dirt particles from floating around in your rinse and wash bucket! As a car detailing enthusiasts you don't want a sand/dirt particle to float around.

To minimize that risk of getting a floating dirt particle back in to your mitt a grit guard can be used. The grit guard creates 4 compartments at the bottom of your bucket, this breaks the swivel of the water and therefore it is harder for dirt particles to float.

I did some testing with some very light beans (dirt particle) and different Grit Guard setups. I found that a 2x Grit Guard setup with crossed guards was the best option for me. I needed to be very rough with the water to get a few particles above the grits. This was nothing scientific just some practical test to show the difference, just try it yourself…


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Your not supposed to scrub the mitt on the grid.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Cheers all, there seems to be a general jist of not getting grit guards from you guys, and just working with a bit of caution.

I think I'll get some other detailing products first... and may get caught out by their 'BS' eventually :thumb:

Ta  :driver:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

-Simon- said:


> Sorry buddy,
> 
> TBH I think that this one is purely down to personal preference, however I don't think it is fair to say that 'any agitation' will bring the dirt back in to suspension. The system in my bucket has broad blades below the surface of the guard designed to stop the whirl effect in the bottom portion, this minimises the possibility of lighter contaminants being bought back into the main rinse portion. Furthermore, I think it is important to remember that this is a 'grit' guard, its the grit which will cause damage, and in fact is the heaviest of the contaminants. From my experience the grit would require very heavy agitation, well beyond normal washing to raise it from the base of the bucket, even for a moment....


It is fair to say any agitation will bring dirt back into suspension because it's the truth, I work with mixing solutions nearly everyday through work. We can bring 6 ton of milled aluminium into suspension in less than a minute.


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

trv8 said:


> Your not supposed to scrub the mitt on the grid.


Who told you that?

"more importantly the grit guard is an agitator to for your wash mitt or brush releasing the dirt, grit and grime."
- 




Mike Philips also disagree's
-


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone selling and trying to make money from these is going to disagree... :lol:

:wall:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The correct answer is TWO grit guards in one bucket :driver:






oops - by the time I posted this entry - vid has been added earlier.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Your not supposed to scrub the mitt on the grid.


I've followed this guide from Todd Coperider 


> After washing each small section, dip your dirty mitt into the rinse bucket and agitate against the Grit Guard at the bottom of the bucket. This will help to dislodge the dirt and debris from the mitt and keep it at the bottom of the bucket. After rinsing, then dip it back into the wash bucket (agitate against Grit Guard in wash bucket also) to start the process over again. Rinse the vehicle frequently and don't allow soap to dry on the surface.
> 
> Note: When you finish washing the vehicle, your wash bucket should be as clean as when you started. Never introduce dirt into your wash bucket!
> 
> Agitate wash mitt against Grit Guard.


If you don't scrub the mitt the grid is useless because you actually don't use it.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tips said:


> The correct answer is TWO grit guards in one bucket :driver:


Much obliged! I just watched this and thought the same thing! Genius idea!

There is however, a toss up between T1 & G1, or a set of grit guards...

Tips - You now have 10 seconds to convince me that I should buy grit guards before Gtech sealants :lol::thumb:

Go!...


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

SkyBuMp said:


> Who told you that?


You believe what you want mate.
It's common sense to wipe your mitt with your hand in the top part of you bucket.....not on the GG in the dirtiest part of the bucket.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

themk2 said:


> Tips - You now have 10 seconds to convince me that I should buy grit guards before Gtech sealants :lol::thumb:
> 
> Go!...


Gtechniq Sealants For The Win !!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

.... or one Gtech product T1

and one grit guard to be installed in the rinse bucket :driver:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

bigmc said:


> It is fair to say any agitation will bring dirt back into suspension because it's the truth, I work with mixing solutions nearly everyday through work. We can bring 6 ton of milled aluminium into suspension in less than a minute.


In my experience the bottom area of the bucket protected by the grit guard acts as a sump protecting the this area from the agitation and therefore making it *less* likely that it will rise when the upper area is aggitated. We are not at the end of the day discussing an industrial process or using extreme agitation of the wash medium.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

SkyBuMp said:


> I think that Grit Guards are amazing stuff to prevent (heavy) dirt particles from floating around in your rinse and wash bucket! As a car detailing enthusiasts you don't want a sand/dirt particle to float around.
> 
> To minimize that risk of getting a floating dirt particle back in to your mitt a grit guard can be used. The grit guard creates 4 compartments at the bottom of your bucket, this breaks the swivel of the water and therefore it is harder for dirt particles to float.
> 
> ...


I've never been sold on grit guards until I saw this video... Now I need twice as many!

Thanks for posting. :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

ercapoccia said:


> If you don't scrub the mitt the grid is useless because you actually don't use it.


Urrrrrm!
How come the Grit Gaurd will be 'useless' ....thought they were for keeping the grit in the bottom of the bucket .


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Personal preference ? = yes, defo :thumb:

If your good enough not to screw up and dip a little deep every now and again or swirl up the muck from the bottom just a little, then I have respect, especially if it's one of those days when your rushing a little ...

So if good technique is your excuse not to use one I would suggest you also stop taping up when polishing - you won't need that either as you will never catch the plastic trim or burn the paint edge :thumb:

Unless you jump on the thing or drive over it they last forever - I got mine in 04 so it's only worked out costing me about £0.02 per wash and getting cheaper by the year 

At 2p per wash its a great insurance policy.

If saving money is your excuse, you might be best looking at another hobby rather than detailing :lol:

WD 

ps : I don't work for grit guard 
pps : I liked the MP video link but if we can't trust Mike because he sells them ...


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

WD Pro said:


> If your good enough not to screw up and dip a little deep every now and again or swirl up the muck from the bottom just a little, then I have respect,


Awwwww cheers mate :thumb: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

WD Pro said:


> So if good technique is your excuse not to use one I would suggest you also stop taping up when polishing - you won't need that either as you will never catch the plastic trim or burn the paint edge :thumb:
> ..


:doublesho TAPE..... what is this 'tape' you speak of  :lol: :lol:.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Despite snowfoam and thorough rinse, I still get dirt on my zymol sponge. This is mainly from below the door strip half of the car and especially the door sills. After each swipe/pass, I inspect the sponge and if there's any dirt on it, it gets rubbed against the gritguard to clean it.

The important things for me are a clean sponge to wash with, and that my drying towel is clean (albeit wet) after wiping down the car.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've never used one, but looking at the size of the holes in them, the grit isn't gonna stay at the bottom of the bucket if it's disturbed.


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> anyone selling and trying to make money from these is going to disagree... :lol:
> 
> :wall:


Except Polished Bliss, who sell them, but do actively say in the product description, that they're pretty pointless and not conducive to safe washing.....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sneak Attack said:


> Except Polished Bliss, who sell them, but do actively say in the product description, that they're pretty pointless and not conducive to safe washing.....


:lol:

true



> In our opinion, grit guards are not essential for safe washing. As a result, we do not use them ourselves, either at home or at work. Why? Because they encourage you to push your wash mitt deeper into your rinse bucket, nearer to the zone of dirt laden water at the bottom. This increases the risk of transferring contaminants back into the suds bucket or, even worse, back onto the car. Instead, we believe that if you work carefully in just the top six inches of water in a pair of our Clear Wash Buckets, your wash routine will be safer and more effective as a result


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The grit guard test video from youtube is a pointless demonstration, try it again with some sand or something of a similar size not beans, the beans may be light weight but they're not conducive to staying in suspension like the dirt we remove is.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mmmm ... lentils


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

This subject will always be a can of worms with plenty for and against their use.

In my opinion, not just from being a reseller but from detailing cars, I have noticed that they are effective in collecting grit, regardless of how well you pre-wash. The way I see it, any device that minimises grit transfer to the surface of your paint is well worth a few ££, cheaper than paying for defect correction services/products.

Alex


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ 'thanks' fail on my phone 
although i agree with your first sentenance Alex


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Shhh Alex you wont be selling many Polishing machines if people use grit guards  :lol:


Thanks for your quick service again I only managed to forget my DW discount on my G1 and g4 polish kit since i was in an **** with myself having cracked my windscreen :wall::wall:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Love a healthy debate like this!

Having never used one, i'd say it is definatley personal choice depending on heaviliy soiled cars etc.

Mike.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Urrrrrm!
> How come the Grit Gaurd will be 'useless' ....thought they were for keeping the grit in the bottom of the bucket .


They works better if you scrub :lol:


----------



## Halfunction (Apr 15, 2012)

Something like a gigantic French press would be 10,000 times more effective.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Question...
What's better?

1x grit guard in each bucket
2x grit guards in the dirty one, and none in the clean one?

Cheers!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Unless you leave your sponge sitting in the bucket then a waste of time - another invention to try and sell extortionate bits of plastic.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

More over priced rubbish that everyone is convinced they need by the ever growing juggernaut that is 'correct detailing procedure'..........and I have them so that makes me gullible in my own eyes.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I bought two Zaino buckets a while back which came with grit guards.

Up until a year ago, I used the grit guards in both but found that to be a bit pointless as the mitt was already clean when dunked in the shampoo.

Now I just leave one sitting in the bottom of the rinse bucket which I _hope_ stops the majority of the crap working back up when cleaning the mitt. The wash bucket is just filled with Autoglym shampoo.

Starting again, I personally wouldn't bother with them as the 2BM is enough after a good rinse and snow foam (if required). But that's just my 2c.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

martyp said:


> Up until a year ago, I used the grit guards in both but found that to be a bit pointless as the mitt was already clean when dunked in the shampoo.


Hit the nail on the head there, that's exactly what I was thinking!

I'll probably put both guards in the dirty bucket, and leave the clean one...well...clean!

Gracias!


----------

